# Wer wandert noch gerne?



## Kreisfahrer (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es hier auch noch begeisterte Wanderer? 
Für mich ist das Wandern genau so wichtig wie das Biken. Das eine ist ein guter Ausgleich zum anderen. 
Am liebsten wandere ich auf meiner Lieblings Insel Teneriffa. Aber auch den heimischen Spessart nehme ich gerne unter die Schuhsohlen. 
Außerdem verbinde ich auch gerne den Alltag mit dem Sport und laufe die sechs Kilometer einfach zur Arbeit  sehr oft.


----------



## Abike12 (10. August 2017)

Ich gehe gelegentlich mal Wandern. Werde bald mal an die Zugspitze, da gibt es ja einige Routen. Weiss nur noch nicht genau welche ich wählen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cutler11 (16. August 2017)

Abike12 schrieb:


> Ich gehe gelegentlich mal Wandern. Werde bald mal an die Zugspitze, da gibt es ja einige Routen. Weiss nur noch nicht genau welche ich wählen soll.


Dort war ich vor kurzem auch. War mega schön. Wir haben uns aber für den einfachsten Weg entschieden, da meine Mutter noch mit dabei war .


----------



## rhnordpool (17. August 2017)

Klassisches Wandern ist sicher was anderes, mach ich auch ab und zu noch. Aber speziell im Winter bin ich als schnell fröstelnder Warmduscher auch gern wandernd mit Stöcken auf den heimischen Trails unterwegs - die Trails die ich regelmäßig fahre, aber vor allem auch die, die ich zukünftig noch fahren möchte (und mich noch nicht traue wegen fehlendser Technik). Fokus ist da auf "schnell berghoch" und "gemütlich knieschonend bergab". So komm ich auch konditionsmäßig gut über den Winter.
Was klassisches Wandern anbelangt, finde ich in den passenden Gegenden in der Regel immer ne Möglichkeit, doch lieber mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## mw.dd (17. August 2017)

Ich habe eine schwere Wanderallergie (als Kind im Urlaub mit den Eltern erworben).
Ist mir zu langweilig. Bergauf geht's ja noch, aber spätestens wenn es bergab geht frage ich mich ständig wie das wohl mit Fahrrad ginge...


----------



## Yeti666 (21. August 2017)

Das "klassische Wandern" finde ich auch sterbenslangweilig und hat solche allergieauslösenden Nebenwirkungen wie Rotsocken, Kniebundhosen, Filzhüte, Spazierstöcke mit Metallabzeichen usw.
Darum plane ich gerade einen Thru-Hike auf dem AT oder PCT.


----------



## gomorra (3. Januar 2018)

Jupp, hier ... Energie, Energie, Energie ... . Da fällt mir wieder mal auf, dass ... ich schon ein paar Sportarten auf dem Zettel hab. Aber Anregungen sind trotzdem gern willkommen.


----------



## Epic-Treter (3. Januar 2018)

Schaut mal dort unter "Walking" oder "Nordic Walking"
Da trefft ihr eher selten auf Kniebundhosen und karierte Hemden:

http://www.rothaarsteig-marathon.de/home/

http://www.hollenmarsch.de/bödefelder_hollenmarsch_hollenlauf.html


----------



## Deleted 331894 (5. Januar 2018)

Spazierengehen mit Stoecken und kreischbunten Klamotten? Oder diese Weibergruppen die lauter sind als mein erstes Mofa? Is glaub ich auch individuell was der einzelne unter Wandern versteht...


----------



## Deltron (4. Februar 2018)

Leider ist es schon wieder eine gefühlte Ewigkeit her. Mein letzter weg war die Überschreitung des hohen Bretts und des gölls im bgl.


----------



## _Tim (17. Dezember 2019)

Mahlzeit!

Ich suche ein paar Schuhtipps fürs Wanders.
Sie sollten angenehm zu tragen sein, am Besten kein Wasser durchlassen sowie atmungsaktiv sein.

Taugen diese was?








						La Sportiva TX4 Mid GTX - Approachschuhe Herren | Versandkostenfrei | Bergfreunde.de
					

La Sportiva - TX4 Mid GTX - Approachschuhe ➽ Versandkostenfrei - Jetzt online kaufen! ✓ Versand in 24h  ✓ 100 Tage Rückgabe ✓ Beratung durch Experten




					www.bergfreunde.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (17. Dezember 2019)

Früher bin ich viel gewandert mangels Fahrzeug. 

Zwischendurch nur noch auf zwei Rädern bewegt.

Heute wander ich wieder oft, weil man mehr vom Weg sieht.
Trotzdem auch bei mir immer die Frage, ob man etwas bergauf oder -ab mit Motorrad, Skateboard oder Fahrrad nicht auch lustig bewältigen könnte.


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Dezember 2019)

Wenn Wandern, dann nur mit Fahrrad auf dem Rücken


----------



## Dirty-old-man (17. Dezember 2019)

ja genau.. Bergwandern...steigen






.....und Abfaaahrt


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. Dezember 2019)

Wandern... das war doch Fahrradfahren ohne Fahrrad... nein, ich versteh die Frage nicht.


----------



## neonel (20. Dezember 2019)

_Tim schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Ich suche ein paar Schuhtipps fürs Wanders.
> Sie sollten angenehm zu tragen sein, am Besten kein Wasser durchlassen sowie atmungsaktiv sein.
> ...




Wenn sie perfekt passen dann taugen sie. Hab selber Zugstiegschuhe (Halbschuhe) von den Italienern und bin sehr zufrieden, auch auf Tagestouren mit Kraxelei. Ich kaufe Wanderschuhe lieber direkt im Fachgeschäft mit Anprobe und Vergleich beim Laufen und Steigen. Die Bandbreite der Schusterleistenformen bei den Herstellern ist schon recht groß und die Sohlenform kann auch zum Fußumknicken beitragen und oder gut stabilisieren (wie der LaSportiva). Mit einem guten Berater findest du den schnell den perfekten Schuh und die Preise sind dann, abgesehen von B-Ware oder den Kaufhaus-Editionen ziemlich gleich bei verschiedenen Händlern.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. Dezember 2019)

neonel schrieb:


> Mit einem guten Berater findest du den schnell den perfekten Schuh und die Preise sind dann, abgesehen von B-Ware oder den Kaufhaus-Editionen ziemlich gleich bei verschiedenen Händlern.



Zumal man die oft jahrelang hat, da relativiert sich der Preis über die Nutzungszeit. Sind halt keine überteuerten Turnschuhe, welche nur eine Saison halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ledeker (3. Januar 2020)

Wandern ist wirklich toll! Man(n) kann wunderbar die Seele baumeln lassen.
Gewandert wird im Vogtland/Erzgebirge, Sächsische Schweiz, Österreich.

Wer gerne mit Kids wandert (ja die müssen auch mal raus...), aber immer hört: "Wie weit ist es noch...? Ich kann nicht mehr...., den kann ich folgendes empfehlen (fahren wir seiten vielen Jahren hin):









						7 BergErlebnisWelten für jedes Alter | Wilder Kaiser
					

In den sieben BergErlebnisWelten in der Region Wilder Kaiser warten ✔Spiel, ✔Natur, und ✔Abenteuer auf die kleinen und großen Besucher.




					www.wilderkaiser.info


----------



## Merrakon (13. Januar 2020)

Wandern ist ein schönes Hobby. 
Dieses Jahr gehts wieder zum Bürener Marathon und kurz später dann zum Bödefelder Hollenmarsch. 
Um Anschließend im Harz zu biken und weiter zu wandern.


----------



## ulles (13. Januar 2020)

Wanderer auf dem Roque Nublo zu Mountainbiker: "Wie kann man hier nur mit dem Fahrrad rumfahren?"
Mountainbiker zu Wanderer: "Wie verantwortungslos, hier zu Fuß zu sein. Was machen sie denn, wenn ein Unwetter aufzieht, sie kommen doch niemals rechtzeitig wieder runter."
Wanderer denkt nach ...


----------



## TechieTech (23. Juli 2020)

Ich gehe auch sehr gerne wandern. So sehe ich mehr vom Weg und schätze die Natur viel mehr.


----------



## rollingcharlie (28. Januar 2021)

Ich habe jetzt aufgrund der Pandemie angefangen viel zu Wandern, ist in der aktuellen Situation wirklich zu empfehlen. Und es gibt wirklich so schöne Wandergebiete auch in Deutschland!


----------



## Merrakon (29. Januar 2021)

ja das mit dem Wandern ist immer so eine Sache.
Beim wandern in der Heimat entdecken wir immer wieder neue Trails, welche wir uns dann immer vornehmen mal mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren.


----------



## Mike44 (14. Februar 2021)

Es gibt einfach Steige die werde ich nie mit dem MTB fahren können und ich denke viele andere auch nicht.
Wandern auf Forststraßen finde ich langweilig, wobei es halt so ist das man erst mal breite Wege gehen muss bis schmale kommen.
Ansonsten find ich das Erlebnis Berg (in der Ebene wander ich nicht) sowohl mit dem MTB (soweit ich kann) als auch zu Fuß (egal ob Wandersteig, Klettersteig oder Mehrseilänge) immer seinen eigenen Reiz hat.








Hier kann ich kein MTB mehr fahren




Wandern fängt vor der Haustür (Taunus) an und kennt keine Grenzen





Wandern kann man auf Bergen oder durch Bäche


----------



## Kristine (14. August 2022)

Wir gehen unheimlich gerne wandern. Meist nehmen wir dann noch unseren Hund mit.


----------



## Landmarke (10. November 2022)

Ich bin auch grundsätzlich gerne zu Fuß unterwegs, aber eher querfeldein auf Wildpfaden oder an Flüssen im lokalen Umfeld. Quasi eine unkomplizierte Verbindung aus Naturerlebnis und Ortserkundung.


----------



## Bener (10. November 2022)

Wenn Du 



Landmarke schrieb:


> querfeldein



wandern magst, wirst Du Kacheln lieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landmarke (10. November 2022)

> Wenn Du
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die norddeutsche Tiefebene finde ich für Tile Hunting landschaftlich etwas unattraktiv 

Ich betreibe das schlicht als naheliegende Abwechslung zum Joggen und XC fahren. Google Maps und Komoot Trailview liefern soweit ausreichend Anhaltspunkte.


----------



## Aragonion (29. November 2022)

Ich "wander" so zu sagen da Ich sehr viel zu Fuß erledige also außer Getränke kauf Ich meist ein mit 2 Tüten im Rucksack in der Citie oder gehe generel gern spazieren.


----------

